# The Lisy from IBAK, CCTV system



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Developed especially for CCTV surveys of lateral sewers and drains, the LISY sat cam was another exclusive for Lanes. It’s quick and cost effective to CCTV survey laterals directly from a mainline sewer or drain with LISY because there’s no need to access each individual property. LISY travels along a mainline sewer for up to 100-metres. When it comes to a blind lateral, the satellite camera (sat cam) is deployed to CCTV survey a further 33-metres up the branch connection. 















http://www.ibak.de/1307+M5ab988697c2.0.html

enjoy


----------

